# Canon TC80n3



## Sabaki (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi everybody 

I've been looking at picking up one of the above remotes for more precise exposures when using my Lee filters.

I just recently did some research to find out that this was released circa 2000 and I was wondering if a) this is still a competent tool, b) if there are third party units that do the job equally well or better or c) whether Canon may update this unit in the not to distant future

This is just me trying to find some user opinions before I make a firm decision

Thanks everyone


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2018)

I wouldn't expect an update. Personally, I went with a hähnel Giga T Pro II trigger – does long exposures, interval shooting, and operates as both a wired or a wireless trigger. Vello has a similar one, I chose the hähnel for the smaller size of the transmitter (which unlike the Vello is small enough to conceal in my hand if I'm in a picture).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2018)

I got one back in the 2000’s and it is still going fine, but it is, and always was, vastly overpriced. Also it was designed in the age of film when much of the functionality we take for granted now wasn’t even thought of or desirable. 

There are many better options now with improved functionality and a decent interface for a lot less money so unfortunately it can’t be recommended as a good buy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2018)

I've had one for many years, it came with a used camera kit and I just kept it. Works fine, but there are more modern repolacements with more features that cost less.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jan 9, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I wouldn't expect an update. Personally, I went with a hähnel Giga T Pro II trigger – does long exposures, interval shooting, and operates as both a wired or a wireless trigger. Vello has a similar one, I chose the hähnel for the smaller size of the transmitter (which unlike the Vello is small enough to conceal in my hand if I'm in a picture).


Seems like the Hahnel for Canon is discontinued:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG/hahnel_HL_HWGIGA_C_Giga_T_Pro_II.html

Edit: Seems to be replaced by this:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1305599-REG/hahnel_1000_715_0_captur_timer_kit_for.html
Not small enough to conceal in hand anymore


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2018)

gruhl28 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't expect an update. Personally, I went with a hähnel Giga T Pro II trigger – does long exposures, interval shooting, and operates as both a wired or a wireless trigger. Vello has a similar one, I chose the hähnel for the smaller size of the transmitter (which unlike the Vello is small enough to conceal in my hand if I'm in a picture).
> ...



Bummer. Granted, AA batteries are certainly more convenient than the coin cell in my transmitter and the oddball lithium battery in the receiver. But I'd still prefer the smaller size.


----------

